# Torrox Village



## cordaba (Jul 22, 2014)

Is anyone on here from torrox village it looks a wonderful place to live and do you have any information about this part of spain.


----------



## Sharon8993 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Running from Freezing Canada*

Hi. Im going there in December for the first time for two months. Im hoping we chose a good place as a base to explore the Coast.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I live in the campo just north of Torrox and our son goes to school there. There effectively three different bits to Torrox: Torrox Pueblo, Torrox Park and Torrox Costa and they are all quite different from each other. The village is, in fact, less well known that the other two and considerably less well known than either Frigiliana or Nerja. But is has a beauty all of its own with hundreds of tiny side streets, street cafes and festivals throughout the year. There is the end of summer festival today (13th September). There are quite a few British expats who live in the village but it is largely a Spanish community. The pueblo houses tend to be quite small compared to other villages but this can be a bonus in the winter months. Also, due to the nature of its construction, it is very rare to find a home with parking just outside, especially if you are in the centre of the village. There is a weekly market where bargains can be had for fresh vegetables etc. There is even an English run bar which is very popular with the locals. Torrox Park should be avoided in my opinion. Torrox Costa is a thriving community with a wonderful promenade full of bars and many ethnic restaurants. One of our favourites goes by the unlikely name of Asian Ben. well, the owner is called Ben and he is Asian... but the food is wonderful!! Good luck with you adventure!!!


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

We used to have a house in the Campo a few KM up the Torrox Road, the whole area is a lovely place and the people of all nationalities are friendly. We sold up in Spain 4 years ago but as we have now retired we are considering our options of going back to Spain and yes you guessed it back to the Torrox area


----------

